# 4Gb Ram showing only 3gb



## monkey_87 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was hoping someone could help me out with my ram problem. I have a dell inspiron 531s which I moved the insides to another case after blowing the original psu(switch was set to 110v - oops!). Now that everything has been moved, everything works fine, except that instead of reading 4gb of ram installed, it only reads 3, bios included. Is it possible one of the ram modules where damaged when the power supply blew? And if so, how can I recognize which one of them is it? Or is the pc just not reading them properly?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Do you have a video card? If so how big is its memory? Do you have a 64-bit OS?


----------



## monkey_87 (Aug 11, 2008)

32 bit(amd 64 x2 5600+)

yeah, I installed a 8800 gt card.


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

NO no all wrong dosnt matter your gcard what type of mother board and what modle#? your Mobo can probabley only hold 3g's so, the 3gs is main ram and outher 1g is for internets and stuff so if your needed 4gs ram to play a game you cant cuz you only got 3gs main but if you needed 3gs to run a game you can and you will still have 1g ram for extra like media internet and stuff


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

try this do the online scan and it will say http://crucial.com/systemscanner/index.aspx


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

You are running a 32-bit Vista OS. That is your problem. 32-bit Operating Systems only recognise 3.0-3.5GB of memory in the system. You will need to get a 64-bit Operating System to recognise all of the memory.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The maximum RAM detected by a 32-bit Windows system (except some Server editions) is 4GB.
However, some RAM will be reserved for system resources >> 2.7-3.5GB will be available.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/aa366778.aspx


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Monkey
I noticed you say that BIOS only recognises 3GB from the total 4GB.
Is it 4 x 1GB sticks or 2 x 2GB?

How many DIMM Slots (they hold your memory sticks) do you have on your motherboard?
If you have 4 Slots and you are using 2 x 2GB in DIMM's #1 and #2; try moving them to #1 and #3. The DIMM's are numbered and you will see the numbers printed on the motherboard. (Have plenty of light)

Now, if you have 4 x 1GB memory sticks, then you may have one that is indeed dead. To figure out which one, remove 3 of them and load up BIOS with the single stick in DIMM #1.
Do the same for each memory stick.
If all 4 sticks are recognised, it may be a faulty DIMM Socket; but thats a different matter.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good point, Houndog. I missed that. :embarased


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I missed that too, the BIOS should recognise all memory.


----------

